# Roper, G.E., or Amana



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

We're in the market for a washing machine. 
We just want the very basic style where WE choose the water level, the temp, etc. etc. 

These are the brands that are available locally for the basic model we want and the price range we're looking at. The Roper and Amana model we are looking at are the same price. The G.E. is $30 more. They are all similiar tub size as well. 

The sales end tomorrow and I'm trying to do some research tonight. 

Are any of these known brands in washing machines to stay away from? 

Just wondering if anyone has had any recent experience with these washing machines. Thank you.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't have any experience with Amana washers, but we had one of the old Amana "Radar Range" microwaves and that thing lasted for 20+ years. Also, we had an Amana central air unit when we bought this house and it ran trouble free for many, many years. I didn't notice any difference in the electric bill when we replaced it with a 25 years newer model, either. So Amana WAS at one time a high quality brand, that might not be true of the things they make today.


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, I say go for the GE, but I'm biased 

GE just bought the company I work for, so of course I have to root for them now, right?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Roper is a cheap Kenmore; but that being said our 'cheap' Roper fridge works great. I'd go for the Amana or G.E.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

A year ago, my wife and I bought new Fridge (GE), new oven/range (Whirlpool) and Dishwasher (Kitchen Aid)...We have had two service calls for the fridge, an unbelievable 4 for the oven/range and zero for the dishwasher.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Roper, I thought was the cheap Whirlpool, and you couldn't GIVE me another Whirlpool appliance. They are JUNK!


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

We bought plain Sears machines, they replaced the plain Sears machines that were over 20 years old. Been a couple of years now and we're very satisfied. They have a 30% off sale right now.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

We have been very happy with our Roper washer and dryer. We are a large family with several bedwetters so they have definately been put through the paces and we have never had a problem.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I have a commercial quality Amana and love it. It handles a 12-14 pair of jeans easily, gets them clean and spins them out well so that they dry quickly. It's not fancy. Hot, cold and warm water wash choices, all rinses are cold, load size any where you want to set it and soak, permanent press, delicate and normal wash cycles. It has an optional extra rinse that does come in handy.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Personally I would want a belt drive machine if I could locate one. I bought a Whirlpool that was so noisy when it changed gears I gave it away. I am satisfied with the Maytag replacement.

What ever brand you buy get one that is just a basic washing machine. The less features the less things to break. I am repairing one of the new refrigerators with the ice and water in the door and the freezer on the bottom and a touch control panel. There are 100 pages of components and wiring diagrams in the service manual. I plan to never buy a LG or Samsung product.


----------



## demeter (Jul 15, 2010)

20+ years ago I bought a 1965 GE dryer at an auction for 10.00. It ran until about 5 years ago and we replaced it with an el-cheapo Roper. No problems at all, but to be fair, I hang out my laundry every chance I get. I bought a new GE washer also 20+ years ago and it finally died about 5 years ago. Seeing as the GE was so good before, I bought another GE washer to replace the old one, plain, no frills. It lasted less than 2 years. I replaced THAT washer with an el-cheapo Roper and have had no problems at all. We have also a used refrigerator that is Roper in our utility room I got for 50 dollars about 10 years ago. Runs great. I used to swear by GE because of the great service I got from my original w/d set, but Roper has worked for us better since.

Demeter


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

agmantoo said:


> I bought a Whirlpool that was so noisy when it changed gears I gave it away. I am satisfied with the Maytag replacement..


Whirlpool bought out Maytag in August 2005. A Whirlpool by any other name....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Roper, I thought was the cheap Whirlpool


Whirlpool used to build Kenmore, and may still do so


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

there are only a couple of manufacturers so whirlpool produces almost everything sold regardless of the name on it. that said our roper & whirlpool have done right by us for years & many lowest bidder Marine Corp moves.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The Maytag I have is belt drive. The Whirlpool that I got rid of was a direct drive through a gearbox.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Thank you everyone. Due to weird sales and wanting the lowest price, we went with the G.E. washer and the Amana dryer. 
The salesman was pretty incredulous that we were choosing to not get a matching set but we could care less  We just wanted the best value for our money! The money we saved by not getting a matching set paid for the 3 year 100% warranty so we were satisfied. 
Doing the math, having a larger family and going to the laundromat 1 - 2 times a week.... these machines will pay for themselves in a little over a year (and I didn't even factor in the gas of driving there and back). 

It did make us a little lightheaded spending the money tho (even for the most basic). 12 years of marriage and this is only the 4th purchase of a larger item we've done that was brand new. 
Just couldn't find any good used ones up here.

Again, thanks for the opinions/thoughts


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I believe Whirlpool also makes Amana now too, and Roper 

I hate GE anything


----------

